# Mathews Conquest And The Max cam.



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

I prefer the 65% or the 60% SS Cams.

If everything is spec. sweet bow to shoot.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I too like the mini-max cams!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I had the SS cams and did not like them. As I read around, it seemed like many others felt the same way. Also, someone pointed out that none of the pros used them at that time. Yet some like Jeff love them. Go figure. I think its another one of those "you just have to try it to see if it works for you" things.

I went to the mini max 65% let off and liked them fine.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

would love to find a mini max in lefty if ya ll see one ! Thanks !


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

catkinson said:


> Got a steal of a deal on a Mathews Conquest 41" Axels-- 7 " brace. Problem is that max cam wants to jump out of my hand . Has anyone tried the mini cam 65% ? Seems like there is another cam that goes on there that is 60% [forgot the name] .....Are these hard to find ?? [ in lefty]


 What happened, did you give up on the Hoyt Aspen?


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

yep aspen had a way to long draw


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

I might just trade this conquest for another finger bow---max cam and draw doesnt work-- I keep forgetting that with fingers draw is a bit shorter!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I had an Ovation, Apex, Conquest (SS & Mini Max cams) and a Drelanin LD. The LD was my favorite Mathews. For some reason I always had minor tuning issues with the one cams. I loved my LD and killed a bunch of critters with it. But on all my Mathews bows I seemed to have to periodically tweak the tune. I find the dual cams easier. In particular, I like the binary cams. The ones I shoot are super smooth, and have a firm back wall, which I personally prefer.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Icon, 3 rival pros, 2 conquest 2's and an apex 8. Still have 2 of the rival pros, one of which is set up for fingers. IMO the mini is the best, least amount of vertical nock travel. But that is what I think is the issue with single cams and fingers. They are sensitive to finger pressure differences shot-to-shot. If you can drop to a 1 finger hold it lessens the effect. The more fingers the worse. I'm looking at a twin for my next bow.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

3 rivals and a C3 all have the mini max, I cant shoot the max cam


----------

